# Where Is Bassrods?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Warm water sure is slow without him. Is that good or bad?


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I think he's out on the Nelle this very minute. He's saving up his trip experiences to share a little later. I am sure he will appear soon.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

Who cares?? :shock: :shock:

Who is going to miss....



> went to da nelley..cot 200 fish..most of them was big...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

wouldn't surprize me one bit


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Shhhhhhhhh........


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Fatbass that is hilarious.. i agree he's prob plantin those small mouth in any lake he can  Cliff is a good guy and very knowelgable. I know many of you have had run in's with him but you can't deny the fact, he knows what he's doing even if he is arrogant and way protective of his bass. I wish he would join and i'm sure he's out there reading.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

He resurected himself on BFT. I for one am enjoying his absence here. The overall I.Q. of the forums will drop 4.75 points when he makes his way over here so lets just enjoy our collective intelect until then, huh?


----------



## tcb (Sep 26, 2007)

There are two L's in intellect!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

tcb said:


> There are two L's in intellect!


See! Even a thread with his name in it dumbs down the spelling standards (at least I know there is a 'b' in 'dumb').

There are spelling mistakes and there is bassrodonics. Night and day my friend.... night and day.


----------



## tcb (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry, man; didn't realize this site was so serious.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> tcb said:
> 
> 
> > There are two L's in intellect!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

> He resurected himself on BFT. I for one am enjoying his absence here. The overall I.Q. of the forums will drop 4.75 points when he makes his way over here so lets just enjoy our collective intelect until then, huh?


I guess that is why. Most football players have an IQ drop of 20 points when they put on their head gear. If ours will only drop 4.75 points, hey that pretty good! Bass rods, where are you? I don't think I'd miss 4.75 points. I sure did the 20 though! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm here...


----------



## cajun1977 (Dec 8, 2007)

you actually dug up a 4 month old post to say your here :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I happen to like bassrods. He posts on BFT all the time. I liked the one about Jordanelle and the Browns...


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

cajun1977 said:


> you actually dug up a 4 month old post to say your here :roll:


Its actually a little bit closer to 6 months....

ScottyP's theory may be right, but its not for me to say.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Welcome Cliff. I look forward to reading yours and Scotty P's arguements again! Deffinately one of the things I miss the most from the old forum.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Bassrods said:


> I'm here...


Well, nothing is misspelled leading me to believe that this may in fact be an imposter. Wait a minute-- the three periods after every fragmented thought is a telltale sign of bassrods! D'oh!

Catch any 'state record' fish lately liar, er, I mean Cliffy?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bassrods' colorful and provocative posts on the old DWR site stand out as some of the most memorable and entertaining that I ever read. (I worded that very carefully.)

With that said, he's already sent me a note complaining about the way he's been treated here after his single post. So, ScottyP, can I get your cooperation in not directly stating your opinions of him in such a blunt manner?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Scotty P. it almost, distantly sounded like you missed him! :twisted: 
Welcome aboard Bassrods, don't let him get to you.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I miss Bassrods... -)O(- -)O(- 

That guy sure knows the Jordanelle...


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Ah, BassR (Cliff nice to see you haven't gone to the great bass lake in the sky!) :mrgreen: 

There are still too many here to catch. Let'e see if I can provoke an arguement. My wife and I had a very nice trout dinner with what we call cheese potatos (Potatos in a cheese sauce). It was my night to cook. I have to admit, it went down the gullet very nicely! 
The trout were fried in buttar with a bit of lemon juice and Tony's Creole Seasoning sprinkled on. MMMMMMMM good. Bass taste great that way as well. In fact, most fish do! That's why I like to keep a few. 

I know, not much of a provoke!  I gues I'm just not in the arguing mood tonight! :lol:


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

the bigger the better 
and the fems are a deffinate +1 :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, you fish catcher guys sure are sensitive. :shock:


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Bassrods! (Clifford) 

I love to fish Jordanelle, when the small mouth are spawning. The large males guarding the nest will bite anything and are very tasty. The ole black lab loves to eat them as well!


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes but the most fun is to take the 20"+ bows and browns and throw them up on the bank and watch then die or splat on the rocks, and thats what I will be doing today..... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bassrods said:


> Yes but the most fun is to take the 20"+ bows and browns and throw them up on the bank and watch then die or splat on the rocks, and thats what I will be doing today..... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


O.k. maybe everyone is right about you. :roll:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bassrods said:


> Yes but the most fun is to take the 20"+ bows and browns and throw them up on the bank and watch then die or splat on the rocks, and thats what I will be doing today..... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I surely hope you are kidding..... Beacause that would be one of the most idiotic things I have ever heard.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

This is one of the best posts for a while, I read through not thinking anything out of the ordinary until I saw that Rods replied to a post about 6 months old.... that is classic!!! Cliffie is joking about the trout, he secretly wishes he could come out of the closet and admit he would rather be a flyfisherman than a bass fisherman.


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

I was a fly fisherman back in the 60's and 70's and guieded up through the big hole and other rivers, then I found bass and they are a true fish.... :mrgreen:


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Breaking off from the true trout religion just makes you a FLDTF. (fundamentalist latter-day trout fisherman) you think about that Mr Bassrods!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> Breaking off from the true trout religion just makes you a FLDTF. (fundamentalist latter-day trout fisherman) you think about that Mr Bassrods!!!


Good on quakercrazy !!  

Yeah Bassrods...how many Mrs. Bassrods are there ? Is there a Mrs. Troutrods in your past ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

Wouldn't you like to know>>>>... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bassrods said:


> Wouldn't you like to know>>>>... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


No, not really. But, if I get out of work and sneak up there like I would like to on thursday, I'll replace _all_ the dead trout on the shore with 10+ bass.... :mrgreen:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

oh this thread is awesome. I love reading bassrods posts. Dont worry Bassrods I am FLDTF too theres no shame in being one. :mrgreen: I am hoping to get in one last bass fishing hooray before my mission. But who knows maybe there are a few smallies around canada --\O


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Bassrods said:


> I was a fly fisherman back in the 60's and 70's and guieded up through the big hole and other rivers, then I found bass and they are a true fish.... :mrgreen:


Sure.....


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jul 18, 2008)

*humfs to you all*
I wuvz Cliff. He's the first man (besides my dad), to take me fishin' and teach me stuff! Sure he might be elitist, or whatever...but he's also nice and patient.
He even let me keep a couple!  
*huggles Cliff*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Vivid-Dawn said:


> *humfs to you all*
> I wuvz Cliff. He's the first man (besides my dad), to take me fishin' and teach me stuff! Sure he might be elitist, or whatever...but he's also nice and patient.
> He even let me keep a couple!
> *huggles Cliff*


Great first post, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Wrll, he and I have had some fun with posts but I respect his comments even though they may be a little more inflexible than mine we're both good people right, Bud? He certainly adds to the forum no matter what his views on C&R, etc. He has a lot of knowledge to share and does. Wish I had his $ to spend on fishun stuff but he probably earned every penny. In any event, he does a good job of fishun. He needs to learn to eat the finer available fish for a great meal though, i.e. carp. Hey, I ain't kidding. If he truly was so admit about protecting those wonderful bassies, and they are wonderful, then eat up the bass nemesis! :wink: 
Leaky and the Sparkinator


----------

